# Applikation (nicht Applet) im Browser starten



## Froop (18. Jan 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Appliaktion (nicht Applet) in einem Browser zu starten? Ich möchte nicht meine existierende Applikation umstellen und auch nicht ein Applet und eine Applikation gleichzeitig pflegen müssen.
Wenn das ginge, benötigt die Aplikation dann eine installierte JRE oder kann es die Java Engine des Browser verwenden.

Ich hab ja wenig Hoffnung aber vielleicht geht es ja doch.

Danke schon einmal,
Froop


----------



## masta // thomas (18. Jan 2008)

Webstart


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2008)

Froop hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn das ginge, benötigt die Aplikation dann eine installierte JRE oder kann es die Java Engine des Browser verwenden.


Die Java Engine des Browsers?  Welche soll das sein? :lol:


----------



## Froop (18. Jan 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Froop hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Angenommen der Benutzer installiert sich einen Java-fähigen Browser hat aber keine JRE auf seinem OS installiert. Wäre dann ein Start mit Web Start immer noch möglich.


----------



## maki (18. Jan 2008)

Ohne JRE/JDK kein Java.
Unter Windows kann es sein das die MS VM benutzt wird (würg).


----------



## Froop (18. Jan 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ohne JRE/JDK kein Java.
> Unter Windows kann es sein das die MS VM benutzt wird (würg).



Der Benutzer sollte nicht genötigt werden eine Extra Anwendnung (JRE), außer der Applikation, zu installieren. Sehe ich das richtig, dass wenn der Browser Java Apletts ausführen kann, es noch lange nicht möglich ist eine Applikation außerhalb des Browsers zu starten, weil nicht unbedingt eine JRE (OS unabhängig) installiert sein muss?


----------



## Jonnsn (18. Jan 2008)

der browser nutzt auch die JRE - ohne installierte JRE kann auch der Browser kein java Applet ausführen....


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jan 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ohne JRE/JDK kein Java.
> Unter Windows kann es sein das die MS VM benutzt wird (würg).


Die MS-VM kann kein Webstart, falls du du das meinst.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2008)

Froop hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Benutzer sollte nicht genötigt werden eine Extra Anwendnung (JRE), außer der Applikation, zu installieren.


Der Benutzer hat eine JRE.
Wenn du einen frequentierte Homepage hast, schau dir mal die Statistik an wieviel Prozent der User eine JRE besitzen.
Bei mir (auf einer nicht-technischen Page) etwa 98%



> Sehe ich das richtig, dass wenn der Browser Java Apletts ausführen kann, es noch lange nicht möglich ist eine Applikation außerhalb des Browsers zu starten, weil nicht unbedingt eine JRE (OS unabhängig) installiert sein muss?


Wie L-ectron-X schon schreibt, der Browser zeigt nur dann Applets an, wenn der Benutzer ein Java Plugin *und* eine JRE installiert hat.


----------



## Froop (18. Jan 2008)

Bisher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass ein Java-fähiger Browser sein eigenes Plugin besitzt und nicht eine installierte JRE benötigt.
So wird die Sache für mich jetzt einfacher.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!
Froop


----------

